# Bumping Heads



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

I got my rescues as of June 5th and today is July 5th. That means quarantine is finally over! Today I took them into my room and set their cage up. I know budgies hate being in low places and since their cage doesn't have a stand like Treenia's I put them on a table with their bird supplies underneath. I cleaned and prepared everything beforehand. I also started a routine of giving them food and water every morning and uncovering them earlier than usual when I first got them. Around like 10 am compared to me sleeping in until like 4. I know that sounds bad for them not to eat until 4, but I always put a little in before bed. I found that they like to eat after their blankets are put on their cages. I can hear the seed crunches and their bowl being tapped on by their little birdie toes. As for Treenia getting along with them it seems fine. She flew out to them immediately and inspected their cage. Since they met it seems like she forgot about her cage. I installed a perch outside of the cage so Treenia can sit and watch outside. After past events between the time I got them and now I decided that I'm not opening their cage door to let them explore for a long time.

After being with them for a month I found they are LOUD little birdies. They have screamed the most I've heard a budgie scream in one day. They chirp to each other too and often get into arguments. They aren't very aggressive towards each other. Yes, they do that "back off" screech every once in a while, but most of the time it's them talking or preening each other. One day I was cleaning and changing perches and I left the door open for a split second. They normally sit in the back and hide, but this time the green one flew out and around and of course if one goes the other does too. Treenia was never around and we always kept the door shut to prevent them accidentally breaking quarantine. The green one was successful in finding a place to land. The blue one however hit soo many things. I have literally never saw a budgie hit everything they see. The poor little thing hurt their cere and we immediately checked for bleeding. They weren't bleeding at all thankfully and only had a red mark where it looked like their skin peeled back a bit. Just like if someone were to get a scrape on their knee. I carefully used a cloth and put them back in and the green one was gentle enough to let me grab them as well too. We called a avian vet and they said as long as they aren't bleeding or shows signs of any tissue damage or anything like that they would be okay. For a few days they were under the weather, but afterwards they were happy and jumpy again. It has since healed and I'm grateful it wasn't serious. I just need advice on how am I supposed to let them out if they will bump their heads like that. I know that it won't just change the second time I let them out. I know the green one is fine and is pretty good with dodging things. I don't want the blue one to seriously hurt themselves. It honestly felt like everything was mirrors and they were bumping into them. I'd hate to clip their wings and the blue one see the other two birdies that can fly and they can't. I have more pictures for gender, but I believe green is female and blue is male. I can't give them names because I haven't tried taming. I wanted the blue one to heal and not get hurt again.

Some pictures of their ceres (hard to get close because they turn away so I can't see their face. also, I'm working on perches!! I tried to find a new water bottle and decent perches in 3 different petstores and they literally had none. The demands in things are crazy. I'm gonna try online soon.)





































Some pictures of Treenia (who finally got their full iris ring!)


----------

